# Hello to my fellow night owls



## sirumberto (Jun 9, 2009)

For those of you who are night owls, by choice or for work, what do you like to do when the sun don't shine?


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 9, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> For those of you who are night owls, by choice or for work, what do you like to do when the sun don't shine?



How much is it by choice if you try to sleep and can't? :doh:

Maybe it's just an ongoing college habit or something but when i try to go to sleep early, the attempt fails; I just toss and turn and stare at the ceiling for hours and so I've given up trying. I just wait until I'm exhausted (sometime around now, actually) and then pretty much just sort of lie down and pass out. 

In the interim (the whole family except the dogs goes to bed before midnight) I just goof off online pretty much... television/youtube/forums/Tetris sort of just keeps me bored out of my mind but at least occupied in that state. Mostly instant messaging people I know until they give up and go to bed. Usually I can get them to hold out at least until 2:00 or 2:30 and then I only have to keep myself amused for another hour or so. 

So to answer the question... goofing off online is about the only answer I've got. That, and reading - I love reading but when I'm in night owl mode my eyes can only take it for so long. 

It's really not much of a night life, but if I had the choice I think I'd probably try to get to sleep sooner just so I wouldn't sleep in in the morning so badly. Haven't had a sleep study done and don't want one, because I already know I have trouble sleeping, I already know that it's partially because I belong at the North Pole, climactically speaking, and I can't sleep when it's hot - and partially because my mind is just always full of things that I can't quit pondering long enough to relax enough to sleep. Don't need a professional to tell me that and don't intend to spend my whole life dependent on sleeping pills - so this is it.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 13, 2009)

any time after midnight is the best time to go to your local 24 hr walmart. you do have to put up with all the stocking people, but there are hardly any shoppers and there are rarely ever any lines at the check out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 13, 2009)

I Listen to Music
I Play Video Games Or Games Online
I Surf Dims, Till Around 2 or 3am my time, when it usually dies down a bit.
Then I Watch Episodes of The Real Ghostbusters or Beetlejuice.


...IKnowI'mWeirdOKAY?

I WANT TO GO TO WAL-MART SO BAD AFTER MIDNIGHT! 
..Sadly. I can't drive. So. Yarr.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 13, 2009)

I like being a night owl because it means I can go to sites I can't go on during the day... like _this_ one! 

Also, I'm working on a music montage, just for fun.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

I am def a night owl,.. Night time is MY time,..Kid sleeping ...hubby sleeping or sleepy LOL my mom is sleeping!! Is all for me!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 13, 2009)

Speaking of "Night Owls" 

Would it be Like, -TOTALLY- Off topic of me to ask What time it is for Y'all? 

I mean
I'm assuming it's NIGHT where most of us are posting from in -this- thread
So I'm hoping it wouldn't be too terribly Off topic.. o.0;;


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 13, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Speaking of "Night Owls"
> 
> Would it be Like, -TOTALLY- Off topic of me to ask What time it is for Y'all?
> 
> ...



its 10:03 pm here for me In AZ


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 13, 2009)

It's 1:07 here on the East Coast...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 13, 2009)

Lol, It's only 12:11 Here in the Midwest [Central Time Zone]. :3


----------



## Weeze (Jun 13, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> I like being a night owl because it means I can go to sites I can't go on during the day... like _this_ one!
> 
> Also, I'm working on a music montage, just for fun.



Dims is fun around the clock, mister 

Oh yeah, and it's 1:17.
East Coast represent.
I love me some gang signs.


----------



## Isa (Jun 13, 2009)

It's 2:26 am here. Nothing worth watching on tv. Checked every blog that I have bookmarked so the 'net is just about done. Guess that means it's bed time. 

Good night (or morning) peeps.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 13, 2009)

Officially 3:30 over here, coming to you live from the lonely night owl of the East Coast.

Due to it be summer, any remains of a normal sleeping schedule have gone out the window. I pretty much can't fall asleep until 5 AM and end up waking around 11 AM-1 PM. Now you'd think only getting about 6 hours of sleep would make me tired, but I guess I'm just special that way. No naps, no dozing off, somehow I can function on that much sleep.

So yea, night owl.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 13, 2009)

*Hoots* 

I Notice only a few of us who posted are still online.. Lol.


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 13, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Hoots*
> 
> I Notice only a few of us who posted are still online.. Lol.



Yes, but I was the only one that joined it the day...er, night... it was started. I didn't know there'd be a second night later on 

Or maybe that's actually _why_ it died the first night :doh:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

well its is like 10 pm here!! I am here anyone else?


----------



## Matt L. (Jun 14, 2009)

It was Fritz Leiber who wrote; The late night hours are the private domain of genius minds. To me there is almost a sacred atmosphere, a serene milieu that enables me to write and carry out my business without the distractions that would interrupt me during the day. What better time is there to watch a vintage film, read or partake in romance? Ive always been a night owl and always will.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 14, 2009)

I got handed a rush re-do job for over the weekend on Friday morning. Just now, Saturday evening/nite, I slept from 7:15pm to 11:15pm, got up and did the pencil stage... My favorite anime The Big O is on at 4am... so... time to try to get the other 4 hours o' sleep...


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

For me night has a special peace to it. Day time is fun. You have more energy and drive, but it's hectic. Evening and dusk always feel... lonesome to me, no matter how many people are around, but night is just... peace.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm definitely a night owl.. truely. I do pretty much everything at night - cleaning, homework, going on the computer. Unfortunately, I have to be at school at 7:25 SO.. I nap a lot, in the afternoons espesh.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh 585 area code... I miss you.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Oh 585 area code... I miss you.



Ah, lived in Rochester?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

Night owl here also, I suppose.  On my days off ... lots of the time, I like to try to readjust (since I work nights) and do things during the day ... 

I work nights doing home health .. so routine nightly stuff would include: watching movies .. surfing the web ... making music (quietly as possibly) since I have tenants below my apartment ...getting chores done like laundry.

I also frequent chat on occasion and post at the forum from time to time. :happy:


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Ah, lived in Rochester?



I did. Now I'm back in Texas, and I really miss the place. So it goes though. I suppose it's fitting for the forum that I miss the food the most.

Having four seasons come second. Though it's a close tie with having actual... ya know... culture.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> I did. Now I'm back in Texas, and I really miss the place. So it goes though. I suppose it's fitting for the forum that I miss the food the most.
> 
> Having four seasons come second. Though it's a close tie with having actual... ya know... culture.



Haha, I've never been to Texas but yeah, no desire really either. I think the thing I'd miss if I moved away is garbage plates. mmm.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, I've never been to Texas but yeah, no desire really either. I think the thing I'd miss if I moved away is garbage plates. mmm.



I lived right off Monroe. I had bars... pizza, Vietnamese, Chinese, Tex-mex, southwestern, sushi, Mediterranean... all within walking distance. /sigh



I'm depressing myself. I really miss the place.

Heck my profile pic was taken in my apartment on Averill...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I got handed a rush re-do job for over the weekend on Friday morning. Just now, Saturday evening/nite, I slept from 7:15pm to 11:15pm, got up and did the pencil stage... My favorite anime The Big O is on at 4am... so... time to try to get the other 4 hours o' sleep...



Ned, get yourself a DVR, man! lol!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> I lived right off Monroe. I had bars... pizza, Vietnamese, Chinese, Tex-mex, southwestern, sushi, Mediterranean... all within walking distance. /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, there's a lot in the Monroe Ave area. I live on the west side.. surburbs.. woo.

Come back for a visit!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, there's a lot in the Monroe Ave area. I live on the west side.. surburbs.. woo.
> 
> Come back for a visit!



Greece?

I used to work in Greece.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Greece?
> 
> I used to work in Greece.



I'm about 10 minutes from Greece.


----------



## Mini (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a night auditor. I work 10PM-8AM. My schedule didn't change all that much when I started; instead of going to bed at 5-6 in the morning, I now go to bed at around 8:30. It's a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm about 10 minutes from Greece.



Even better.

I'd love to make another trip up that way again sometime. It really grew on me.

If you ever find yourself down in Texas, just stick to Austin. It's a wonderful place. San Antonio isn't half bad either.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Even better.
> 
> I'd love to make another trip up that way again sometime. It really grew on me.
> 
> If you ever find yourself down in Texas, just stick to Austin. It's a wonderful place. San Antonio isn't half bad either.



Will do! :]


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Will do! :]



I won't lie to you. I'd hope you'd hit me up for a tour. You're cute!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> I won't lie to you. I'd hope you'd hit me up for a tour. You're cute!



Haha, thank you. :]


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2009)

I enjoy the quietness of night time. So, yep I am a night owl.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I enjoy the quietness of night time. So, yep I am a night owl.



There's a lot to be said for the quiet of the night. It's when I feel the most... clear. The noise of the day has passed on.


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

mediaboy said:


>



Sorry, the good folks at Smirnoff are fueling tonight for me, and the universe has a few more games for me to play it seems.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

mediaboy said:


>



Oh Yum!! I am goin to go hang out with you!:eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm scared to walk or ride my bike at night.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm scared to walk or ride my bike at night.



Yeesh. I don't blame you. That was the downside to Rochester. I always felt like I needed to be on my guard.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, you have to be careful where you go at night. A few weeks ago I was trying to get to Tilt Nightclub and ended up on Avenue D at like 11 at night. Not fun.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, you have to be careful where you go at night. A few weeks ago I was trying to get to Tilt Nightclub and ended up on Avenue D at like 11 at night. Not fun.



heheh you are so damn cute!! Thats what the VODKA:eat2: is for,... you wont be scared if you drink enough!!
BUT you are too young to drink,:doh:... so you will have to stay IN at night


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> heheh you are so damn cute!! Thats what the VODKA:eat2: is for,... you wont be scared if you drink enough!!
> BUT you are too young to drink,:doh:... so you will have to stay IN at night



Haha, well, I was DD but the other people in my car were enjoying their vodka enough.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, you have to be careful where you go at night. A few weeks ago I was trying to get to Tilt Nightclub and ended up on Avenue D at like 11 at night. Not fun.



Ack! Primal instinct is kicking in... Just be careful ok. Ave. D is bad enough during the day, let alone at night.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, well, I was DD but the other people in my car were enjoying their vodka enough.



Ok,... sexual comment ,... from me,... please,.. you know it was comming!!
mmmmmmmmmm DD?! HOT


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Ack! Primal instinct is kicking in... Just be careful ok. Ave. D is bad enough during the day, let alone at night.



Yeah, I definitely try to avoid it, haha.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 15, 2009)

Morning can be pretty too. Before the day turns the world into an oven.

Come on! It's June! Why is it getting over 100 already?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 15, 2009)

my brother lives outside of austin. once you hit may it pretty much stays wayyy too hot until november. he gets ticked because we won't come visit in summer, but it is just too dang hot.

austin is nice, mostly historical stuff. san antonio is more touristy. went to the alamo, sea world, that little marketplace thing downtown, the ripley museum. lots to do there. austin does have a better nighttime scene. they have tons of music clubs. you should get out for a night!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh I've spent most of my life here in central Texas. It's still too hot for this time of year. It's not unheard of to have 100+ degrees in mid june, but to have a week of them lined up this early is pretty nasty even for here, and it's been humid here too.

I might get out sometime soon, but for right now, I'm tired of driving.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 15, 2009)

Back again, folks! I just graduated from high school a few hours ago, and it is now 11:23 PM on the East Coast. 

Time for a snack, wouldn't you think? :eat2:


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 15, 2009)

Definitely a night owl here. There's just something so poetically calm about the night. Like a cool blanket of soothing darkness pulled over the chaos of day. Plus, if it's clear, the skies are amazing!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Back again, folks! I just graduated from high school a few hours ago, and it is now 11:23 PM on the East Coast.
> 
> Time for a snack, wouldn't you think? :eat2:



Congratulations!


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 15, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Back again, folks! I just graduated from high school a few hours ago, and it is now 11:23 PM on the East Coast.
> 
> Time for a snack, wouldn't you think? :eat2:



Wow! Congratulations! Snack time, indeed!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 16, 2009)

I enjoy pondering ridiculous things...Such as, if a girl is wearing Ed Hardy from head to toe, does that make her a douchebagette?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 16, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I enjoy pondering ridiculous things...Such as, if a girl is wearing Ed Hardy from head to toe, does that make her a douchebagette?



Fuck Ed Hardy (to answer your question - yes)


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 16, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Snack time, indeed!


Yep; tiramisu!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Fuck Ed Hardy (to answer your question - yes)



Who is Ed Hardy? And why is someone wearing him?


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 17, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Who is Ed Hardy? And why is someone wearing him?



Haven't you heard? Theres this new trend where instead of wearing the clothes the designer makes you actually go to that designers house and skin them, and wear them out to a gala or banquet, etc. 

Ed hardy designs down ass clothes yo  (the rolls eyes emoticon is misleading, I see no eye rolling of any sort...Just looking up into the abyss.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 17, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Haven't you heard? Theres this new trend where instead of wearing the clothes the designer makes you actually go to that designers house and skin them, and wear them out to a gala or banquet, etc.
> 
> Ed hardy designs down ass clothes yo  (the rolls eyes emoticon is misleading, I see no eye rolling of any sort...Just looking up into the abyss.



Well it would certainly improve things. Or at least make the conversation more interesting.


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 17, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Haven't you heard? Theres this new trend where instead of wearing the clothes the designer makes you actually go to that designers house and skin them, and wear them out to a gala or banquet, etc.



It puts the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 18, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Who is Ed Hardy? And why is someone wearing him?



Overpriced.. that's who.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2009)

Howdy!

Just noticed this thread! I've been a night owl nearly all my life. If I had my way, I'd sleep from about 10:00 a.m. till about 5:30 p.m. or so. My favorite time of day is right when the sun sets and the world starts winding down. I like evenings because I can think more clearly - nice and quiet. And, I love to stargaze. That is one thing I love about being in the country in Texas, lots of stars! 

However, I have a day job and I have to conform to the world's time clock. I do work later in the morning (10:00 a.m.), so I'm accustomed to staying up till around midnight during the week. I'm okay as long as I can get about 7 hours of sleep. However, lately, I've awakened around 3:00 and can't seem to fall back to sleep until 4:00. This is a problem and I hope it is only temporary.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Overpriced.. that's who.



and over done... ick. It's tattoo-esque clothing for those who are too chicken for tattoos, basically.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

sometimes i hate being awake at night,.. its so quite on here and I get bored,.. then trouble sets in LOL


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

I really should be in bed now. It's 1 am and it seems like only me and barb are on lol, and I have work in the morning. oh darn.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I really should be in bed now. It's 1 am and it seems like only me and barb are on lol, and I have work in the morning. oh darn.



it is just you and me my dear!! lol


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 19, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I really should be in bed now. It's 1 am and it seems like only me and barb are on lol, and I have work in the morning. oh darn.



Almost right. Same time zone here, and I'm here. Not sure anybody else is left though


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been on the 3am-11am sleep schedule. Thanks, unemployment!


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 19, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I've been on the 3am-11am sleep schedule. Thanks, unemployment!



In a way I envy you that. For the past several days, I've actually been so messed up for some reason - just can't get my mind to sleep - that I'm almost on the 6 am to 3 pm sleep schedule. That's not gonna work for very long but... I mean, I can't force myself to be tired until I am, and I get bored as heck lying there tossing and turning for hours.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 19, 2009)

It's 3:51 in the A.M. here, and the Jack Daniels has given me heartburn.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 19, 2009)

only here is morning?!?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 19, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> and over done... ick. It's tattoo-esque clothing for those who are too chicken for tattoos, basically.



Haha, agreed. The sad thing is, a tattoo might actually be cheaper than an entire outfit of Ed Hardy.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, agreed. The sad thing is, a tattoo might actually be cheaper than an entire outfit of Ed Hardy.



well, you could get the cheap "ed hardy" knock off uggs at walmart for your children lol... I saw lil kid purple ed hardy-ish ugg style boots at walmart a couple months back. It was _interesting_. I think I'll just get a tattoo shirt done to look like an ed hardy shirt, but it will be permanent!! JUST KIDDING LOL


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, I've been a night owl for ages!

I've always hated getting up early.

I remember many times during college and grad school when I'd go to bed as the sky began to turn pink.

I still like the very late night/ early morning hours: I watch weird infomercials on TV, read, take walks...I live in a small village, so I can do this safely.

This time of day fascinates me. I also like being outside as dawn JUST starts...everything is misty, the silence is replaced by car noises, bird noises, etc...

I still only sleep a few hours a night, maybe that's all I need...I'm perfectly healthy and feel fine.

So...yeah, yay for night owls!


Dennis


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 19, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Oh, I've been a night owl for ages!
> 
> I've always hated getting up early.
> 
> ...



I love going for walks when the sky turns from the night to sunrise, not dawn exactly, but just when it gets more pink


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2009)

It's 1:08 AM now and everything's finally peaceful around here. :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I love going for walks when the sky turns from the night to sunrise, not dawn exactly, but just when it gets more pink



you just like seeing the PINK PARTS of the sky huh?


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> you just like seeing the PINK PARTS of the sky huh?



yep. only pink for me  hmmm this is sounding like something that could go on the glbtq board lol just kidding


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm all about the nighttime. The day isn't my thing. I mean, i'm all about lounging by the pool and working on my tan. But whether at a party, at a club, just chilling out or bumming around online, the night time is the right time for me. Like right now im counting down the minutes for the sun to go down so I can get over to a party. 

Well.... not su much the sun going down as much as my friends getting here, grrrrr them never being on time.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 21, 2009)

Back again (at 12:35 AM)!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 21, 2009)

its only 10:49 here!! in az


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy Wow, Really? It's already 1:01am here in Wisconsin. Lol!


I Like being a night owl.
It's the only time I get a wee break from my brother and the chaos between him and my stepmother and all the noise from the neighbor kids.. I also manage to get a tiny bit accomplished while it's night, because of such a break.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2009)

Another night owl checking in here!


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 21, 2009)

2330 hrs here in Portland. Just got done watching a bunch of _Trailer Park Boys_ episodes. Wife went to bed and now I'm gonna stay up working on the computer for awhile. I work best at night.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2009)

It's 3:07 AM here, checking in with the night owl report.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 21, 2009)

It's 2:13, my back hurts. I want a percocet.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 21, 2009)

3:26am here. I think I'm finally about to head to bed.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 21, 2009)

7:43 and I'm about to head to bed. One more night, and I get a couple days off. Woo!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2009)

10:55 p.m. here in Texas. I'll probably stay up for another hour or so. I've been taking decongestant for several days and that always makes it difficult for me to fall asleep.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 22, 2009)

Back for more, at 12:36 AM! Anyone else up? :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Back for more, at 12:36 AM! Anyone else up? :happy:



me me me its only 9:48 here pm


----------



## Paquito (Jun 22, 2009)

12:49 over here.

Think I'm gonna go for a little midnight walk and watch the stars.

Always a perfect time for thinking.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> 12:49 over here.
> 
> Think I'm gonna go for a little midnight walk and watch the stars.
> 
> Always a perfect time for thinking.



BE CAREFUL!! GEESH ITS DARK OUT THERE !!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2009)

Calling it a night. It's 1:57AM here. Good night my fellow Dims members. {-.-}zzz


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still around, It's 1:01am here, and I'm taking a break from cleaning. I'm not allowing myself to sleep decently until I finish cleaning my bedroom. [Which will most likely be near a 2 week process, granted I work on it every day.]


So, Yarr! What's up, Mah Fellow Hooters?


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2009)

2:12 am here in Ky.
I'm a night owl too go to work round 10:00am and work till 10:00pm.
Usually get online around midnight and surf.
When out on the road doing sales calls I hit the bed early say midnight or so so I can get up early and take care of business.
If I'm working in the office I like to be there when everybody else is gone I can get payroll done and do sales projections and order mfg supplies.
I have a secretary do the employee schedules and track incoming outgoing shipments.Its pretty cool being office mgr.


----------



## benzdiesel (Jun 22, 2009)

Checking in indefinitely at 2:26 AM here in NC.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2009)

Bleh. G'night My Fellow Hooters.
I'm off to clean until exhaustion sets in. 
Toodles! ~


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I could be more of a night owl lately but all this damn working has got me up at 8 or 9 every morning. :/ It's only 10pm right now and I'm going to head to bed within the next hour or so.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 22, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wish I could be more of a night owl lately but all this damn working has got me up at 8 or 9 every morning. :/ It's only 10pm right now and I'm going to head to bed within the next hour or so.



Aww. Well, hopefully you'll be able to stay up soon.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 22, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wish I could be more of a night owl lately but all this damn working has got me up at 8 or 9 every morning. :/ It's only 10pm right now and I'm going to head to bed within the next hour or so.



its that damn east coast time!! poor thing!! its only 7:49 pm here


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 24, 2009)

10:07 PM right now, and all systems are _go!_


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 24, 2009)

It's 10:42 and I don't care what anyone says, marijuana should be legalized.

peace & love.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2009)

Totally not a hooter tonight.
I'm so tired from swimming so much in the last three days.
Only thing keeping me up is Hunger. 
And Anger. 
And The damn heat X__O; 




And THIS JUST IN
*
Juicy = FTW *


----------



## steve-aka (Jun 25, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> I don't care what anyone says, marijuana should be legalized.



Yes, I fully concur.

2107 hrs here on the west coast and I really should go to bed as I have to be up at 0430 hrs tomorrow...but I don't wanna!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 25, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> marijuana



Yes please.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jun 25, 2009)

It's 4am here right now. I usually do not sleep till the suns up. I'm a real night owl. I usually sleep in the morning, workout during the afternoon. 

Most of my family is the same so I normally am awake with them at odd hours hanging out...

When I was in the military I loved having charge of quarters, it was a lot of fun to be up when everyone else slept and to be able to sleep when everyone else was up!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello all,.. another wonderful night!! its only 8:20 pm here!! lets start the night!!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so friggin bored tonight that I wish I was working.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 28, 2009)

noooo being bored is better than working!! Have some drinks! relax watch a movie! it will all be good!!

As for me its only 8:43 here!
Mom is in bed daughter is in bed Hubby is watching sports ,...LIFE is goin well!! so far hehe


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 29, 2009)

I went to a bar for a little. While the guy in the wife beater claiming to be a clairvoyant empathic millionaire was amusing for a while, it didn't really hold my attention for long. The drinks were cheap though, so it wasn't a total loss. Sunday night is NOT a good time to be bored. Anyone around here have any fun stories?

Or live in central Texas and want to hang out with a VERY bored dude with a couple gin and tonics under his belt?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, It's a little after 9 here and I can hardly stay awake. Not sure what the deal is since I haven't done anything today. I'm probably going to go to bed in the next hour or two.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

well its Monday night here 7:51 ugh stupid Monday!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 29, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> well its Monday night here 7:51 ugh stupid Monday!



I'm going quite mad with boredom. Just... ten more hours to stay awake and keep myself from completely going bonkers.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> I'm going quite mad with boredom. Just... ten more hours to stay awake and keep myself from completely going bonkers.



ten more hours untill what? you working now?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 29, 2009)

Such a night owl.... and so bored, just wish i could sleep but noooooooo, body doesnt wanna cooperate.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Such a night owl.... and so bored, just wish i could sleep but noooooooo, body doesnt wanna cooperate.



me too!! I get bored, i just wanna go to bed then I am up at 5 am boring at 5 am LOL so whats the worst? Night time bored? or morning bored? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> me too!! I get bored, i just wanna go to bed then I am up at 5 am boring at 5 am LOL so whats the worst? Night time bored? or morning bored? hmmmmmmm



I'm the opposite, I'll fall asleep at a reasonable hour but wake up at the crack of dawn! I hate it because then I'll get tired in the middle of the day. :doh:


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

No, I'm not working now, but I need to work tomorrow night. Which means I have to stay awake tonight so I can sleep tomorrow.

And Monday night in a small town doesn't offer a lot of ways to keep busy.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> me too!! I get bored, i just wanna go to bed then I am up at 5 am boring at 5 am LOL so whats the worst? Night time bored? or morning bored? hmmmmmmm



Totally morning, cause then you have all day to deal with it, and if you can't find anything to do it is just like the worst day ever.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I'm the opposite, I'll fall asleep at a reasonable hour but wake up at the crack of dawn! I hate it because then I'll get tired in the middle of the day. :doh:


yes me too Love my afternoon naps LOL


sirumberto said:


> No, I'm not working now, but I need to work tomorrow night. Which means I have to stay awake tonight so I can sleep tomorrow.
> 
> And Monday night in a small town doesn't offer a lot of ways to keep busy.


ohh well damn that sucks!!



KnottyOne said:


> Totally morning, cause then you have all day to deal with it, and if you can't find anything to do it is just like the worst day ever.


Yes I agree cause then all I do is clean in the am!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> me too!! I get bored, i just wanna go to bed then I am up at 5 am boring at 5 am LOL so whats the worst? Night time bored? or morning bored? hmmmmmmm



Night time bored. At least I can watch the sunrise in the morning should I wake up early.


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> me too!! I get bored, i just wanna go to bed then I am up at 5 am boring at 5 am LOL so whats the worst? Night time bored? or morning bored? hmmmmmmm



I guess it depends where you are. Night time bored is so much worse for me. No one's awake. Nothing's open. I'm finding that I don't do very well when isolated.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> I guess it depends where you are. Night time bored is so much worse for me. No one's awake. Nothing's open. I'm finding that I don't do very well when isolated.



i am in the friging desert here bub I know that all too well!! but atleast there are more people on line at night time,.. hopefully drunk and happy LOL to talk too


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Night time bored. At least I can watch the sunrise in the morning should I wake up early.



i love watching the sunrise!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i am in the friging desert here bub I know that all too well!! but atleast there are more people on line at night time,.. hopefully drunk and happy LOL to talk too



Well, I'm not drinking tonight. Drinking while alone to cure boredom seems like a bad idea.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Well, I'm not drinking tonight. Drinking while alone to cure boredom seems like a bad idea.



yesss very bad i dea!! i meant others though not you lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 30, 2009)

Up because I don't feel good and can't fall asleep!  Wish this dang feeling would go away!


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

Barb. I'm amused and curious about the quote in your sig.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Up because I don't feel good and can't fall asleep!  Wish this dang feeling would go away!


 I hope u feel better soon babygirl!



sirumberto said:


> Barb. I'm amused and curious about the quote in your sig.



well thank you!! :bounce:


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm also hypnotized by the bouncing smilie.

So let's see... something relatively cheerful to talk about...

Erm. 

Well, I'm feeling surprisingly optimistic about my future.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I hope u feel better soon babygirl!


Me too..I feel like poo...


----------



## sirumberto (Jun 30, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me too..I feel like poo...



Being sick sucks, but at least you have us to talk to.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 30, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> Being sick sucks, but at least you have us to talk to.


yes it sure does..that's one happy thought.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 30, 2009)

Night, Night Owls I think I am going to try and get some sleep..


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2009)

Wide awake at 5:44 in the morning.

This night owl is about to face the morning.


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 5, 2009)

I just had an odd day's sleep. Very um... vivid dreams and I woke up with something that looks suspiciously like a hickey on my shoulder.

There's no one here but me. 

I'm sure it's just a little rash or something but man that's just odd.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 5, 2009)

sirumberto said:


> I just had an odd day's sleep. Very um... vivid dreams and I woke up with something that looks suspiciously like a hickey on my shoulder.
> 
> There's no one here but me.
> 
> I'm sure it's just a little rash or something but man that's just odd.



thats weird! cause I took a nap today and i had a very vivid dream, unfortunately mine wasnt about sex, it was about cutting peoples heads off with knives and running and hiding and driving and ....... oh boy you get the point!! It was horrible!!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 5, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> thats weird! cause I took a nap today and i had a very vivid dream, unfortunately mine wasnt about sex, it was about cutting peoples heads off with knives and running and hiding and driving and ....... oh boy you get the point!! It was horrible!!



lol sounds kinky.


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> thats weird! cause I took a nap today and i had a very vivid dream, unfortunately mine wasnt about sex, it was about cutting peoples heads off with knives and running and hiding and driving and ....... oh boy you get the point!! It was horrible!!



I like my dreams better.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so much of a night owl that it's morning. And I'm still awake. 6:05 to be exact.


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being a night owl. Who the hell kept the fires burning and guarded the sleepers to make sure no saberteeth decided the cave was a convenient, one stop shop for midnight snacks?

We did.


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 19, 2009)

uhm ,I'm not a night owl, 'cos here is morning....but that's an occasion for talking with who is on other parts of the world


----------



## BMOC (Jul 19, 2009)

Usually hang out at diners in NJ with a few friends after work at least 3 nights a week. We don't even order food most of the time. Just usually get coffee (decaf for me) or a beer and occasionally order an apple pie then sit and talk all night and flirt with the new waitresses or drunken club girls at 2 a.m. But I admit as I get older, I'm appreciating the value of a good night's sleep. 

When I was a teen, diners were our hangout spots when no one had their own apartment yet. It's like I'm regressing haha.


----------



## sirumberto (Jul 22, 2009)

I made a trip to Austin to go out and socialize. It didn't go all that well, but that's my own fault. I've got to learn how to talk to strangers out in the real world I guess. I'm pretty sure craigslist is a great way to catch something unpleasant.

At least I have enough sense to realize that. We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 29, 2009)

If I'm alone at night, I like to drive, swim, walk on the beach, go to Bova's 24 hr bakery in the North End, and I sometimes cook, too... if I can't sleep I generally come on-line to download apps or music to my pod or bake something for everyone I work with. I'm a meanderer unless I'm with other people which entails a lot of wandering to find shortcuts to places. If I'm not alone at night, I'm usually doing something to make someone laugh or committing misdemeanors. I think there's a definite link between *lunar* and *lunacy*


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> If I'm alone at night, I like to drive, swim, walk on the beach, go to Bova's 24 hr bakery in the North End, and I sometimes cook, too... if I can't sleep I generally come on-line to download apps or music to my pod or bake something for everyone I work with. I'm a meanderer unless I'm with other people which entails a lot of wandering to find shortcuts to places. If I'm not alone at night, I'm usually doing something to make someone laugh or committing misdemeanors. *I think there's a definite link between lunar and lunacy*



what a great quote!! and so true!!


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I totally have this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delayed_sleep_phase_syndrome

I just function better at night, it takes me a long time to form a nighttime sleeping pattern, and I can lose it and become nocturnal again instantly. Doy.


----------



## luvembig (Jul 31, 2009)

I worked the graveyard shift for about 4 years (I truly miss it) so my night owl status is embedded in me. I work a 2pm-1030pm shift now, but I'm still up til 3am either catching up on my DVR stuff or online. 


What do I love about the night? Not a lot traffic (unless you live in Los Angeles) and just the relative serenity. A lot of times I'll drive into NYC and take a nice late night walk around Manhattan with my iPod. Amazing how even at 3-4am the streets still rumble with taxis and the subways below.


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

It is currently 3:47 am at my casa and I am not ready for bed. Tired but not to the point of sleeping. This is not good.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 2, 2009)

Isa said:


> It is currently 3:47 am at my casa and I am not ready for bed. Tired but not to the point of sleeping. This is not good.



It's just after two here in Portland and I'm starting to think of going to bed. I know, I know, it's still early but I stayed up until 5:30 yesterday morning and got up around 9:30 and haven't really taken a nap or anything. It's odd though, you'd think I'd be tired but I'm not really. I'm weird like that, if my brain is active I can keep going all night, even if I didn't get a lot of sleep the night before.


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> It's just after two here in Portland and I'm starting to think of going to bed. I know, I know, it's still early but I stayed up until 5:30 yesterday morning and got up around 9:30 and haven't really taken a nap or anything. It's odd though, you'd think I'd be tired but I'm not really. I'm weird like that, if my brain is active I can keep going all night, even if I didn't get a lot of sleep the night before.



Do you eventually crash hard after this happens over several days? That's what I'd like to avoid.


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 2, 2009)

Isa said:


> Do you eventually crash hard after this happens over several days? That's what I'd like to avoid.


Meh, it happens.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 2, 2009)

Isa said:


> Do you eventually crash hard after this happens over several days? That's what I'd like to avoid.



I got to sleep this morning at about 3 am and I just woke up about an ago (~9:15 am PST). I'm tired but not too tired to probably stay awake for the rest of the day. I'm gonna try not to take a nap 'cause I have to get up at 4:30 am tomorrow for work and don't wanna ruin my sleep tonight.

I don't really crash hard due to my sleep patterns. I've always had sleep issues, occasionally suffering really bad insomnia wherein I only get about two hours of sleep. I think my body naturally only wants to sleep for about six hours at a stretch and to take a nap during the day sometime. Unfortunately, with the way our modern society is structured that is often not feasible. 

However, this begs the question: do any of the other night owls here take naps, or crave to take naps, during the day on a regular basis?


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> I got to sleep this morning at about 3 am and I just woke up about an ago (~9:15 am PST). I'm tired but not too tired to probably stay awake for the rest of the day. I'm gonna try not to take a nap 'cause I have to get up at 4:30 am tomorrow for work and don't wanna ruin my sleep tonight.
> 
> I don't really crash hard due to my sleep patterns. I've always had sleep issues, occasionally suffering really bad insomnia wherein I only get about two hours of sleep. I think my body naturally only wants to sleep for about six hours at a stretch and to take a nap during the day sometime. Unfortunately, with the way our modern society is structured that is often not feasible.
> 
> However, this begs the question: do any of the other night owls here take naps, or crave to take naps, during the day on a regular basis?



My sleep patterns are awful which never really bothered me until the past year or so. My brain only shuts down if I am dead tired so usually I lie in bed for hours waiting for sleep to overcome me. I've been this way for years. The only time I enjoy quality sleep is with the use of pills which I do not care to use regularly for obvious reasons. 

I do not intentionally take naps. Periodically I will fall asleep on the couch while watching tv or a movie but never for more than an hour or two.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 2, 2009)

Isa said:


> My sleep patterns are awful which never really bothered me until the past year or so. My brain only shuts down if I am dead tired so usually I lie in bed for hours waiting for sleep to overcome me. I've been this way for years. The only time I enjoy quality sleep is with the use of pills which I do not care to use regularly for obvious reasons.
> 
> I do not intentionally take naps. Periodically I will fall asleep on the couch while watching tv or a movie but never for more than an hour or two.



Yeah, I'm the same way with naps. Rarely do I ever actually lay down to take a one, usually only when I'm sick. I will, however, fall asleep on the couch whilst watching a movie or reading sometimes. It's weird, though, if I take a short nap, even as short as like ten minutes, I'll wake up refreshed and recharged, which can get me through many, many more hours of wakefulness.

Regarding sleep aides, such as pills, never really used 'em. Kinda afraid to try. I feel my body knows how much sleep I need and the artificial stimulation of sleep is not gonna help me to feel better. Besides, there is the addiction factor too.


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 2, 2009)

Sleep owl no more, I guess; it's time for me to hit the hay.


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 3, 2009)

i am getting off early tonight, been a long day!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 5, 2009)

Hoot Hoot, I'm Totally Checking Back into this thread! [I lost it somehow.. BUT NOW.. NOWWW.. We're .. R_eeeee_united and it feels so g_ooooo_d ]


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 5, 2009)

evening YPP!!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm a night owl, although I totally shouldn't be. Example: It's 2:30 am right now. I have to be up at 7:45 am.  

And actually, I usually stay up late for no reason at all. I watch movies, talk to people, goof off. Nothing really important...haha


----------



## benzdiesel (Sep 3, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> And actually, I usually stay up late for no reason at all. I watch movies, talk to people, goof off. Nothing really important...haha



Me too. Exactly. You stole my words.


----------



## Fonzy (Sep 4, 2009)

Due to my part time job I'm usually awake till at least half 3 or 4 am over the weekend. But there has been many an occasion when I've had to stumble home like one of the living dead at like 8 or 9 the next morning after having a few after work pints!!! :doh:


----------

